# Upgrading!



## samrbrown (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I am looking to upgrade. I currently have a Nikon D40 but am looking to get something a little more mid-range.
I think the maximum my budget will be is £1000; this will be after christmas, my birthday (which is very early january!) and a one or two pay-days!
I was looking at the Canon 650d (or T4i) as a potential candidate, but don't know if I should go up the scale a little more, like maybe the 7D or something else entirely! Is there any releases that people have heard rumored/know about for early next year which would be a good way to go?
I am currently a Film and Broadcast Production student at London Met; so video is something which I would like as the Nikon D40 doesn't have that capability.

Looking forward to hearing your suggestions! 

EDIT: forgot to mention that if you would like to see the type of pictures I take, to make your suggestion, have a look here!


----------



## EJRPhotos (Nov 27, 2012)

i am in a simillar situation as you looking for a new camera i have the Nikon D50 and am looking to go with a Canon camera. 

Based on what you have said and not looking at your work i would make a quick and perhaps hasty suggestion of the eos 5dmark2 it has a lot to offer if you are doing video as well as still.


----------



## samrbrown (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I'm not necessarily looking to go Canon!
I mostly take stills, but I would like to start using video more and start documenting trips as well as doing university work and other stuff


----------



## Patrice (Nov 27, 2012)

D7000 is an obvious choice.


----------



## EJRPhotos (Nov 27, 2012)

I only suggested canon because that is what I am looking at going to.  I have been solely using Nikon for the past 15 years and now think it is time to look at the features canon has to offer versus the Nikon line.  I'd Nikon offered everything in one package like canon I would go with them.


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

First of all good choice with coming over to Canon!  I would go with a Canon T3i. The T4i is new and all but there is such little difference between the two. Go to the canon website and compare boths features. They are practically the same. I love my T3i and won't be changing for a while! What ever you do don't go near the Canon T3.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been shooting long enough that I don't get wrapped up in the Canon vs. Nikon debate (or frankly any debate).  I shoot with a Canon, but I think any "capable" camera is a good investment and there are lots of them on the market.  Your own skill, followed by lighting, followed by lens choice (& qualities of the optics) all have a much larger role to play in the quality of the image you get out of the camera.  In my own opinion... the camera actually finishes in last place (well... this assumes the camera meets some minimum capabilities.  I can imagine having a camera which is inadequate for a task.  I wouldn't want to shoot action photos & sports games with a point & shoot that had a serious case of shutter lag.)

If you've got a healthy investment in Nikon glass and other brand-specific accessories then that might be a good reason to stick with Nikon.  They DO make great products after all (and yes... so does Canon or I wouldn't be using them.)

You mentioned that if "Nikon would offer everything in one package like Canon" that you'd go with them.  Can you give us an idea of what types of features you are looking for and what type of shooting you like to do (what are your typical subjects?  Portraits?  Landscapes?  Sports games?  Architecture?  Macro?  etc.)

As for the Canon lineup...

What you need to know is how they position products in their lineup.  In the US the bodes are sold as "Rebel T2i", "Rebel T3i", and "Rebel T4i" (which corresponds to the European model numbers 550D, 600D, & 650D).  They also have the Rebel T3 (without the "i" suffix) which is the 1100D in Europe.  The 1100D is considered the low end of the entry-level category for Canon DSLRs.  It's the most affordable but also the most basic.  The "Rebel" bodies get a rev just about every year (pro bodies get updates less frequently... often 2, 3+ years between updates).  The 650D is currently the high-end of the consumer/entry-level bodies.  The 600D _was_ the top of the line... "last year".  The 600D had that spot the year before.

Canon has not increased the resolution of their APS-C sensor in a while.  The 550D (which was a jump over the 500D), 600D, and 650D all use the same sensor.  Also, the 60D (a pro-sumer body) and the 7D (arguably either a high-end pro-sumer body or some might say a low-end pro body) ALSO use the same size and resolution sensor.  While the firmware changes and sensor tests can show very slight differences, better noise handling & ISO, but it's not really much.  MOST of the differences are in all the "other" features of the body besides just the sensor.

The 650D has a flip-out screen which is ALSO a touch-screen.  (the T3i has a flip-out screen but it's not a touch-screen).  The T4i has auto-focus during video.  It has a Digic V processor (much faster than Digic IV -- the T2i and T3i have Digic IV).  One of the biggest features of the T4i is the focus system improvement... previous "Rebel" bodies had a 9 point AF focus system where only the center point was the fast/accurate "cross-type" focus point.  On the 650D ALL 9 points are now "cross-type".  

The T4i/650D is now so good that it competes with the Canon 60D (so we all wonder if they'll have a 70D on the horizon).  The 60D still uses a Digic IV processor (which was the most advanced when it was introduced a few years ago) but the body is weather-sealed (that's not "water proof" ... it really just means they put seals on all body seams, buttons, and dials have o-rings to keep out water that might spray, rain, splash, etc. on the camera ... as long as you don't submerge the camera.  Of course you'd also need a weather-sealed lens to complete the seal.)  All 9 AF points on the 60D are also "cross type".  The 60D has a control layout more similar to Canon's pro bodies.  That means you have a top LCD screen (in addition to the back screen) showing you most of the exposure and drive settings.)  In addition to the front selection wheel, it also has a rear-selection dial.  In "manual" mode you can use the front wheel for shutter speed and the rear dial for aperture.  This allows you to use your index finger and thumb simultaneously to quickly dial in exposures settings on the pro bodies (that would have required pressing combinations of buttons on a "Rebel" body.)  

The 7D is optimized for sports.  It has DUAL Digic IV processors (all lower bodies only have 1 processor).  It can burst at 8 frames per second.  It has a 19 point AF array and ALL 19 points are "cross type" (very fast... very accurate.)  It uses CF cards rather than SD cards because CF cards traditionally have MUCH faster I/O speeds than SD cards (although the latest SD cards are catching up.)  Like the 60D it is a weather-sealed body, but the 7D also has a magnesium alloy body (metal) and is much more durable (and physically heavier) than the 60D and lower bodies (which use polycarbonate (plastic -- although it is pretty tough.))

There are strong rumors that a 7D II may be on the horizon ... possibly in January (don't take that to the bank.)  Some fairly attractive deals for the 7D have been showing up.  These may get even more attractive if a 7D Mark II is announced.

The 7D is basically the top of end of Canon's APS-C crop-sensor size bodies.  Above that you have to go to full-frame (6D, 5D II, 5D III, or 1D X -- they no longer actively market the 1D IV or 1Ds III)


----------



## samrbrown (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you TCampbell, this was unbelievably helpful!:thumbup:

As I only have the kit lens for my Nikon D40, it's will be a pretty easy transition if I were to pit for Canon instead. From the sounds of it, the 7D should be my option! Although it will take longer to save for. Do you know of any cameras that will be coming out about feb/march time that could rival/better the 7D for around the same price? I just don't want to buy the 7D, or whatever I go for, and then something comes out right after I buy it! 
I think full frames are out of the picture for now until I get into the real world after university and have a real job!


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 27, 2012)

The original price for the 7D was about $1700 US dollars for the "body only".  Today you can get the same camera for $1289 (Just checking B&H Photos price at the moment) but that's including some special holiday pricing and there are even cheaper deals on eBay.  I expect that when the replacement body is announced that it will be back up to at least the $1700... and they may slightly raise the price (but I doubt they could raise it by much because then it presses into the price category of even higher end bodies.)


----------



## samrbrown (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I might have to go for the 650d. I think the 7D might just be about out the price range...depends how patient I am!  Also, the 650D is a good £300 cheaper than the 7D (In the UK, 7D body is about £769 and 650D body £410). This could mean that I get the t4i/650D, and just buy some decent lenses. So much to think about! Thanks for your help though, much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## EJRPhotos (Nov 28, 2012)

TC thank you for your input it really does help me as well to help narrow down a little on what i am looking for. 

I do not consider myself to be any type of photographer. i am working on getting proficient in all types and forms of the trade. 

I am looking to start my own business in photography early to mid 2013 and am looking for a camera that grow with my skills and be suited for all types of work. 
I have been looking a lot at the 1ds and the 1dx but i feel that the 1dx is way too expensive for me as a startup camera, if my business does well then perhaps i can get it with the profits. i was looking at the 7d and now looking at the 5d. it just seems like as soon as i start looking at a diffrent camera there is something about it that is better. even if it is not nesissarly the better (as per price and features) than the previous one i was looking at. 

I am going to try to get to a camera store next week sometime to get my hands on some cameras and really get a feel for them. i have held and played with the 7d at costco and i must say it feels like a very sturdy camera and has a good speed for taking nature shots of birds, players in games, and even fishing trips for getting the shot of the fish comming out of the water. 

the 7d also seems to be rather capable of being a good portrate camera esp. for young children considering how fast they move and how difficault it can be to get that shot due to them being on the move so much and having to always be prepaird for a quick unexpected shot. 
same thing goes for wedding/party photography where speed is needed. 

I would like a full frame camera, and would like to not use an entire small business loan to get just the camera then have to wait another year to get accessories.

Can you perhaps help me in narrowing down what cameras i should really be looking at?

again i do thank you TC for your insite and advice.


----------



## samrbrown (Nov 28, 2012)

Im at a cross roads again... D7000 (as Patrice suggested) or T4i... help!


----------



## Niesha (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello!

I recently switched from a Nikon D700 to the Canan 5d Mark II.  I was seriously considering getting the Nikon D800.  I am VERY happy with my decision to switch to canon!  My pictures have never been better!  I am a family photographer and it is a PERFECT fit for my business. 

Niesha
www.niesharosephotography.com


----------

